# changer disque dur ipod classic



## Redoxx (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut, 

J'ai actuellement un ipod 120go qui date de fin 2008. Et son disque dur est HS.  
Je souhaiterais le changer et je pensais monter un disque dur de 160go.  
Par  contre en regardant les piece detacher sur certains sites, je remarque qu'il y a des nappes de  disque dur pour 120go et 160go qui m'ont l'air différente mais n'ayant  pas d'autre détail je ne sais pas trop si je peux monter un disque dur  de 160go. 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tuncurry (31 Décembre 2014)

Redoxx a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un ipod 120go qui date de fin 2008. Et son disque dur est HS.
> Je souhaiterais le changer et je pensais monter un disque dur de 160go.
> ...



Salut.
Tu peux, la nappe a choisir dépend de ton modele ipod notamment pour les modeles 6.5 g dits thick (larges).La tienne actuelle devrait aller sans pb.
Après, il faut trouver le bon disque.
Si je peux te donner 2 conseils :
1-essaye de trouver un iPod 160 Go d'occase, voire HS (sauf le disque évidemment) car ca te coutera a peu pres le meme prix qu'un disque neuf et te fera des pieces de rechange au cas ou...
2- va voir aussi sur ce site les alternatives au disque dur, notamment les cartes CF, avant de te décider : http://www.tarkan.info/20121226/tutorials/ipod-and-sdhc-sdxc-cards

A+


----------



## Redoxx (31 Décembre 2014)

J'ai une version 6.5 je crois mais thin (mince) le thick c'etait les 1er 160go dont le disque dur a double plateau fesait 8mm au lieu de 5mm.


----------



## Redoxx (4 Janvier 2015)

J'ai trouvé un disque dur de 160go dernière génération qui est donc compatible avec mon ipod. moins de 100euros.
la nappe différente c'est pour le disque dur de 160go première version, a double plateau.


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2015)

Bon courage par contre pour le démontage... Il semblerait que ce soit très compliqué de les ouvrir... 

Le tuto d'iFixit t'aidera peut-être :

https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/iPod+Classic+Hard+Drive+Replacement/564


----------

